# Hand warmers in Canada at an a reasonable price



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi All.

I just got a new to me Deluxe 30. I'd like to add heated hand grips, but locally (Saskatchewan, Canda) they will run me $165. That seems insane. Does anyone know if there is a more cost effective option or a knock off that will work? I like the idea of OEM and the wire harness, but yikes that price!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Also, which kit do I need if I go OEM. Model 921013, Serial 0081**


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Amazon.ca



....might be able to make one of these work ?


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

nwcove said:


> Amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> ....might be able to make one of these work ?


Possibly,but the person above burned out half of their stator using something similar.. that could be an expensive fix for me!


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Get a pair of warm gloves.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> Get a pair of warm gloves.


That might work in BC, but I'm in Saskatchewan. Even my warmest gloves aren't enough in bad weather. I don't know if you've been out here in the winter, but -20 to -40C with high winds is a killer.


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Thirstbuster said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I just got a new to me Deluxe 30. I'd like to add heated hand grips, but locally (Saskatchewan, Canda) they will run me $165. That seems insane. Does anyone know if there is a more cost effective option or a knock off that will work? I like the idea of OEM and the wire harness, but yikes that price!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Before you go spending for either OEM or aftermarket warmers verify that you machine can handle the additional electrical load.
from the quick search that I did it seems the model 921013 did not come with the option to add hand warmers
but I could not look up the engine manual and stator specs (Engine model / serial required)
You can look up your blower and engine user and parts manuals on Ariens site Product Support - Ariens
HTH
JerryR


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

JerryR said:


> Before you go spending for either OEM or aftermarket warmers verify that you machine can handle the additional electrical load.
> from the quick search that I did it seems the model 921013 did not come with the option to add hand warmers
> but I could not look up the engine manual and stator specs (Engine model / serial required)
> You can look up your blower and engine user and parts manuals on Ariens site Product Support - Ariens
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I don't see a mention in the manual (it came with my purchase), so i assume you are correct. I wouldn't want to cause damage. Ha warmer gloves it is!


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Thirstbuster said:


> Thanks for the tip. I don't see a mention in the manual (it came with my purchase), so i assume you are correct. I wouldn't want to cause damage. Ha warmer gloves it is!


 Don't give up so fast, I don't know which manual you have but take a look at the Ariens site (click on Product Support-Ariens at the end of my earlier post) and drill down to find the engine used in your blower. The specs might tell you the capacity of your stator, some of the newer models have a 60W stator, if that is what you have, you are good to go. 
HTH
JerryR


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

JerryR said:


> Don't give up so fast, I don't know which manual you have but take a look at the Ariens site (click on Product Support-Ariens at the end of my earlier post) and drill down to find the engine used in your blower. The specs might tell you the capacity of your stator, some of the newer models have a 60W stator, if that is what you have, you are good to go.
> HTH
> JerryR


I found the correct manual and it shows alternator 797090 Reference 474G, but no wattage.

And a specification manual, but I don't see details there either yet.


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Thirstbuster said:


> I found the correct manual and it shows alternator 797090 Reference 474G, but no wattage.
> 
> And a specification manual, but I don't see details there either yet.


Google those numbers, maybe somebody knows
HTH
JerryR


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

JerryR said:


> Google those numbers, maybe somebody knows
> HTH
> JerryR



I found an ad online showing it's 60 watts. Also another thread here that confirms that - and gave me more ideas. I will need to figure out my current load so I make sure I don't exceed with the warmers. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## smiles233 (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a new to me deluxe 30 with the hand warmers and I love them. I routinely go out for about an hour and I really need them. I think my model is around 2012ish


----------



## Ultramag (Oct 15, 2020)

Thirstbuster said:


> Also, which kit do I need if I go OEM. Model 921013, Serial 0081**


I have the same model 921013. It should have handwarmers already. Mine is a 2013 model.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Ultramag said:


> I have the same model 921013. It should have handwarmers already. Mine is a 2013 model.


I wish you were right, but I assure you it does not.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Ultramag said:


> I have the same model 921013. It should have handwarmers already. Mine is a 2013 model.


Does yours have a part number? I should be able to use the same one, but I don't know if I can get just any airens kit and install.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Consider putting your light on a switch. That might give you enough juice to use handwarmers. What does your Ariens dealer say about adding them?


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Consider putting your light on a switch. That might give you enough juice to use handwarmers. What does your Ariens dealer say about adding them?


My Airens deal can get me the part to add it, they didn't make any mention about it being an issue, but they are $150 plus unknown shipping fees.. which is pretty insane.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

usa to canada in dollars isn't it about 70 cents Cd to 1.00 USD? thats a hurt for you


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

captchas said:


> usa to canada in dollars isn't it about 70 cents Cd to 1.00 USD? thats a hurt for you


It fluctuates, but at one point is was up to $1 USD = $.76 CAD today.. it was $.60 a couple Christmas's ago when I was in Hawaii... that hurt. Add to that the trade wars between our countries and I end up having to pay extra fees and taxes. I think this year if I can't find a really good price or knock off I'll be putting the money into some better gloves. So if I can find the model number I can maybe find out the electrical draw and choose a $20 version..


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

old age and poor circulation here, so even with grip warmers i find i need to use those hot hands hand warmers one puts inside ones gloves , they last nearly 10 hours so i can go in and out several times and reuse them for a day hand and foot i stay toasty


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could always make battery powered handle bar warmers. it is not really hard to make a battery pack to make 12v.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> could always make battery powered handle bar warmers. it is not really hard to make a battery pack to make 12v.


Good idea, I'll look into that. 


captchas said:


> old age and poor circulation here, so even with grip warmers i find i need to use those hot hands hand warmers one puts inside ones gloves , they last nearly 10 hours so i can go in and out several times and reuse them for a day hand and foot i stay toasty


I find those hot hands things don't work so well. I'm in Saskatchewan though, so when it's cold here it's pretty terrible.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if your looking for free or cheap batteries the best place to look for them is trying to find someone with a few dead lithium ion drill batteries. generally the chips or 1 cell will go bad which will usually leave you with at about 5-15 cells depending on the battery. you only need about 3 to run it but best to use at least 6 in parallel to get longer run time between charges. then only thing you would have to buy is a balance charging bms


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I have heated grips on my Deluxe 28. At first, I had tried a set of MTD heated grips because they cost less, but the MTD grips didn't work because their resistance was too high (8 ohm vs Ariens 4 ohm per grip, IIRC). Apparently, the MTD machines run higher voltage and lower amperage than Ariens to make the same wattage. So, I had to grin and buy the Ariens heated grips. Keep the resistance numbers in mind when you're looking at aftermarket heated grips.

That all said, I do like my Ariens grips. They are really nice on the moderately cold days down to 0F or so, which is the temperatures which I do most of my snow blowing. Just click the switch and the grips get warm fairly quickly.

However, when it gets colder, like to -10F or lower, the grips aren't nearly as effective. The reasons being:
1. We don't wrap your hands fully around the grip and only our fingers are touching the warm grip. It's not like a snowmobile which we wrap our full hand around the heated grip.
2. Our palms are against the cold unheated dead man controls. 
3. Our hands are leaving the grips and manipulating the cold shifter and/or chute controls. 
4. We will likely be wearing thicker gloves or mittens which reduce the amount of heat transfer from the heated grips.


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

Thirstbuster said:


> Thanks for the tip. I don't see a mention in the manual (it came with my purchase), so i assume you are correct. I wouldn't want to cause damage. Ha warmer gloves it is!


no.

gloves are your problem, you want mitts....far warmer. 

i use a 300 weight fleece mitts with a shell mitt over them...1/4 mile long driveway in -40, my hands are warm


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

boraz said:


> no.
> 
> gloves are your problem, you want mitts....far warmer.
> 
> i use a 300 weight fleece mitts with a shell mitt over them...1/4 mile long driveway in -40, my hands are warm


Just curious as to the brand name of the Mitt's are?
-40*
Should be good enough down here, where I am at. 
I am always looking for good gloves/Mitt's, make the cold bearable.
How waterproof are they?
Do you treat yours with something?


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Just curious as to the brand name of the Mitt's are?
> -40*
> Should be good enough down here, where I am at.
> I am always looking for good gloves/Mitt's, make the cold bearable.
> ...


theyre 20yo mitts from mec.ca, theyre not on the site anymore

but literally same thing as these 300 wt fleece and overmitt shell Expedition OVERMITTS with Fleece Liner 

Men's Alti GORE-TEX® Mitts actual mitts used on everest....theyre wicked expensive but you wont be cold.

i dont need finger dexterity operation the snowblower, so they work great, the overmitt sheds the snow that inevitably comes back at you and provides more wind protection

i literally cant wear them except on the coldest days, theyre that warm


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, WOW 200 bucks for the gore tex !
I am not going to climb Mt Everest anytime soon. 
I never owned any Mitt's, just finger gloves. 
Maybe I will hunt down here for some Mitt's this year.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks, WOW 200 bucks for the gore tex !
> I am not going to climb Mt Everest anytime soon.
> I never owned any Mitt's, just finger gloves.
> Maybe I will hunt down here for some Mitt's this year.


Yeah that's a bit steep for me too.. $240 in my area. Ouch!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

If my head/hands & feet are warm I'm set to go.
Been searching for a decent pair of mitt's without taking out a second mortgage. 
I also like finger gloves, looking for a decent pair of those too.
You see there are mitts that release your fingers if you need them? Velcro I think.
Those $200 gloves would be good for climbing some of the higher mountains.
Like Mt Washington, NH.
But I already did that once a long time ago, and it was in the summer.
I don't plan on doing that again anytime soon..


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> If my head/hands & feet are warm I'm set to go.
> Been searching for a decent pair of mitt's without taking out a second mortgage.
> I also like finger gloves, looking for a decent pair of those too.
> You see there are mitts that release your fingers if you need them? Velcro I think.
> ...


I need to get a $10 balaclava to be able to get the $240 gloves. Follow me for other financial tips.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

These seem to be good but I have no experience with them 




__





Black Diamond Mercury Mitts - Men's | MEC


Mercury Mitts: Engineered for cold-mountain conditions, The BD Mercury Mitts are a modular design that keeps your hands comfortable across a wide range of temperatures. Abrasion-resistan




www.mec.ca


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Thirstbuster said:


> Yeah that's a bit steep for me too.. $240 in my area. Ouch!


Don't know that part of Canada your are in but, try Mark's they have a good selection of mitts at a reasonable price.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

tuffnell said:


> Don't know that part of Canada your are in but, try Mark's they have a good selection of mitts at a reasonable price.


SK


----------

